# Been Doing It Wrong All Along



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well that ain't gonna work to good, atleast they used primer and plenty of it :laughing: 
maybe the person who did was upside down kneeling on their head. And frogot Which way was which


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sad part is, that plumbing is forgiving and it will drain. Then they will ask "Why does it have to be changed?", all along thinking you are ripping them off for unneeded work. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

There's some old timers in the plumbing profession that see these pictures and just shake their head in disappointment.


What was once a sacred trade with respect to professionalism, it's gone. 

And it's readily available to the homeowner or jackleg.


That's why it's better to just cave in and help them along because there's no stopping this train.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

The plumbing under trailers is always interesting... At least under this one they stuck with one material, most of them that I've seen like to switch it up between PVC and ABS....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> The plumbing under trailers is always interesting... At least under this one they stuck with one material, most of them that I've seen like to switch it up between PVC and ABS....


The sad part of this is...it's NOT a trailer...:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Does that go to a 55 gal drum septic?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It's a septic to begin with, what do you mean?


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey some poor almost apprentice figured it would be a vent when he plumbed it that way.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Unbelievable. Looks like something my helper would try to do, before I kicked his ass


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

hommme depot guy said thats the way to install it.. i love watching them explain how to instal stuff.. then i wait and hand my card to the person and say just incase!


----------

